# Ford Focus 2008, 6000CD



## zroytman (2 Oct 2007)

Hello!
I have 6000CD radio-cd player in focus 2008.
Several questions:
1. How can i know the serial number of my 6000CD?
2. What is the added value of the key code? Does it open additional menus/options?
3. Does this player have a bluetooth connection to mobile phone? If yes, how can i activate it? There is no bluetooth entry in the menus.
4. Where can i find/download the manual for this player?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## RS2K (2 Oct 2007)

Confusing post. How can you have a Focus 2008?

1/. See audio guide in owners pack.
2/. ?
3/. Some models do and others don't.
4/. Provided by dealer.


----------



## zroytman (2 Oct 2007)

RS2K said:


> Confusing post. How can you have a Focus 2008?
> 
> 1/. See audio guide in owners pack.
> 2/. ?
> ...


Yeap, i have 2008 model, yesterday i've got it.
1. That's a leasing car (from my workplace), so i have no audio guide...
2. The key code - what is it? Why do i need it? What can i do with it?
3. How can i know which model do i have? Ford 6000CD - that's what written on the player.
4. The answer is in 1...


----------



## muffinsda (2 Oct 2007)

Do you work for Doc Brown then?!

He should've given you an 08 Delorean then not a Focus!


----------



## Lauren (2 Oct 2007)

Can you tell us where you got it? Impressive time warp skills, whoever the dealer is!


----------



## Purple (2 Oct 2007)

Maybe zroytman was in [broken link removed] last month and took a test drive?


----------



## RS2K (2 Oct 2007)

Leasing co. should have owners books.

What model is it? Bluetooth is only available as an extra on some models. There is a button above the remote audio controls (left hand stalk) which activates it.

Bluetooth and voice control and other goodies are all in the "connection" pack.


----------



## zroytman (2 Oct 2007)

RS2K said:


> Leasing co. should have owners books.
> 
> What model is it? Bluetooth is only available as an extra on some models. There is a button above the remote audio controls (left hand stalk) which activates it.
> 
> Bluetooth and voice control and other goodies are all in the "connection" pack.


It's a very simple model (i can check in the car's papers), and if the BT is an extra, i'm sure i don't have it 
Thanks.


----------



## paddyd (2 Oct 2007)

zroytman said:


> 3. Does this player have a bluetooth connection to mobile phone? If yes, how can i activate it? There is no bluetooth entry in the menus.



The bluetooth was a separate much smaller manual.

To find out if you have bluetooth, just switch on the bluetooth on your mobile, and do a manual search for connections within range, again from your mobile. 
The car's bluetooth is always on when the car is started, so if you have it your mobile will pick it up.


----------



## Jeff_24 (2 Oct 2007)

It's very possible, my old Volvo was '98 registered but a '99 model. Most car manufacturers release their new model year three quarters through the year.


----------



## Purple (3 Oct 2007)

Jeff_24 said:


> It's very possible, my old Volvo was '98 registered but a '99 model. Most car manufacturers release their new model year three quarters through the year.


Yes, but in this case Ford have not.


----------



## Jeff_24 (3 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> Yes, but in this case Ford have not.



Well the new Mondeo is 2008 model year, and I have seen some brand new Foci with new hubcap designs, so I'd say the starter of the topic is correct.


----------



## Staples (3 Oct 2007)

paddyd said:


> The car's bluetooth is always on when the car is started, so if you have it your mobile will pick it up.


 
AFAIK, the stereo also has to be switched on.


----------



## zroytman (7 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> Yes, but in this case Ford have not.


Well, i have it already a week, and the model is 2008, assembled in Spain, according to the car's papers (tech-passport).


----------



## Crunchie (7 Oct 2007)

There are pictures of the new model on the Ford website but no details on release date or price or spec yet. I spoke to a Ford dealer recently and he tried to point me towards a "Style" variant of the current model which he said was the "new" Focus.

Nice try....


----------



## levelpar (7 Oct 2007)

Hi, The new redesigned, interior and exterior, Ford Focus will be available in the new year.  Apparently it is the first car to win Car of the Year both in Europe and North America in the same year (2007)


----------



## Jeff_24 (7 Oct 2007)

Lets just leave it at this, it is most likely a 2008 model. Why would the original poster bother lieing about it??


----------



## paddyd (8 Oct 2007)

Staples said:


> AFAIK, the stereo also has to be switched on.



thats correct for using the Bluetooth, but pairing can happen without it (found out by accident when my wife went to the boot of the car outside the door one day, and my phone paired from the coffee table.)

BTW, ours is a new '07 focus, yet I see a 'newer' model on my way to work every morning. Its a face-lift model, looks kind of like the Mondeo at the front, the rest is identical. Been out for a few months now.


----------



## RS2K (9 Oct 2007)

paddyd said:
			
		

> ....BTW, ours is a new '07 focus, yet I see a 'newer' model on my way to work every morning. Its a face-lift model, looks kind of like the Mondeo at the front, the rest is identical. Been out for a few months now.



New model (facelift) is due next year!


----------



## Jeff_24 (9 Oct 2007)

RS2K said:


> New model (facelift) is due next year!



By the looks of it there has been a very, very  subtle facelift to tide the Focus range over until the proper one. I've noticed some Foci recently with some very different looking hubcaps and other small details lately.


----------



## BlueSpud (9 Oct 2007)

Jeff_24 said:


> Lets just leave it at this, it is most likely a 2008 model. Why would the original poster bother lieing about it??


 
He ain't lieing, just mistaken.


----------



## paddyd (10 Oct 2007)

in each case click the frontal view pic

the 2005-07 Focus
http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=753246

the facelift front bumper 2007 Focus
http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=769183

the 2008 model


----------



## macnas (13 Jan 2008)

Has the 2008 Ford Focus been released yet? I taut I taw one today?


----------

